

HN Apps List - andres
http://www.hnsearch.com/apps
There are a lot of HN apps out there so we thought it would be useful to compile a list. Right now the list consists mostly of HNSearch contest apps but please let us know of any others you'd like us to add.
======
andres
There are a lot of useful HN apps out there and we thought it would be useful
to compile a list of them. Right now the list consists mostly of apps from the
HNSearch API contest but please let us know of any others you'd like to add.

~~~
duck
Not sure if you would consider it an app, but I run the weekly Hacker
Newsletter project (<http://www.hackernewsletter.com>). About to hit the one
year mark with almost 3000 subscribers. I don't use the API (yet), but I do
use HNSearch to list a couple classics each issue.

~~~
andres
Just added it. I'm actually trying to compile a list of all apps, not just the
ones that use the API.

------
bambax
HN HideIt: a Chrome extension to hide stories and collapse comments I built a
while ago

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dibillbafbngeiloeh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dibillbafbngeiloehmhhibhjhipeoig)

The last version (uploaded today) moves the search box in the top right corner
(can be disabled in options).

~~~
andres
Just added it.

~~~
bambax
Thanks. (There was a bug in the last version, it's corrected now.)

------
sl2v
HackerNews HD : hacker news reader for android tablets (honeycomb).

<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sl2v.HackerNewsHD>

------
DanielBMarkham
<http://hn-books.com>

I'll submit an email.

------
drx
<http://archfinch.com/tags/hn> \-- HN filtered by tags (all posts with at
least 10 points, updated hourly).

------
adrianwaj
nice. Could you put it in a table:

\- a short description

\- whether it uses the hnsearch api

\- creator

\- announcement thread, and karma of that thread

\- date launched

\- submission form

~~~
andres
If you wouldn't mind compiling the info, I'd be happy to add it to the page.

------
jackolas
Could it mention platform or OS?

